# Gt500face log



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2013)

Started my test e, decca, dbol cycle 11 weeks ago. I'm planning on running the decca for 14weeks total and test at 500 mg a week for 16weeks. I ran dbol at 40 mg for the first 4 weeks and saw great gains. Now that the decca is kicking in I've put on around 15 lbs. My strength is through the roof and my libido is going strong. I'm taking 10 mg of caber a week for the progestin, and 25mg of Exemestane eod for the estrogen. At week 8 I started hcg I'm just not sure how long to run it. On my last cycle I ran test alone and I ran hcg from week  6- end, finished with the hcg on my last pin of test. Im going to run nolvadex and clomid as my pct. The test e was pinnacle, which I feel was underdosed and I got one bottle of endosyn test e. the decca was A private lab and so was the dbol, that lab seemed to be good. I would love some feedback on some adjustments to my cycle that might help lead to a better recovery. Thanks bros


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 9, 2013)

You won't find much good about pinn here. I am pretty sure Your source  is to notch stuff.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 9, 2013)

Top notch stuff


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah the dbol kicked my ass


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2013)

oI wasn't sure about the pinnacle, and I knew that this decca was good so I was afraid that if the pinnacle was bunk I would get shut down hard by the decca. Had a little case of decca dick but the caber helpe me out. I'll never run pinnacle again.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 10, 2013)

I think 10mg of cabergoline may be too much. Have you ran cabergonline at that dose before.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> Started my test e, decca, dbol cycle 11 weeks ago. I'm planning on running the decca for 14weeks total and test at 500 mg a week for 16weeks. I ran dbol at 40 mg for the first 4 weeks and saw great gains. Now that the decca is kicking in I've put on around 15 lbs. My strength is through the roof and my libido is going strong. I'm taking 10 mg of caber a week for the progestin, and 25mg of Exemestane eod for the estrogen. At week 8 I started hcg I'm just not sure how long to run it. On my last cycle I ran test alone and I ran hcg from week  6- end, finished with the hcg on my last pin of test. Im going to run nolvadex and clomid as my pct. The test e was pinnacle, which I feel was underdosed and I got one bottle of endosyn test e. the decca was A private lab and so was the dbol, that lab seemed to be good. I would love some feedback on some adjustments to my cycle that might help lead to a better recovery. Thanks bros



10 mg of Caber i'm sure is a typo?  Check the label of your package.  .5mg twice per week.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ true. i guessing 1.0mg


----------

